# Mahindra 5005-DI



## Kenneth McCoy (Sep 23, 2020)

I have a Mahindra 5005-DI and I was using it to brush hog today and the PTO
shaft all of a sudden just stopped turning. I didn't hit a rock or anything. The PTO shaft will freely turn whether the PTO lever is in gear or not. Could someone tell me what I need to do to fix this problem?


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Kenneth, welcome to the forum.

If the PTO shaft will turn easily, with no noticeable difference, whether the PTO lever is in gear or not, most likely the problem is from the PTO shift mechanism back. It could be the PTO clutch, but you would note a significant difference rotating engaged and disengaged. 

My guess is either the PTO shift mechanism is not engaging or there is a break in the PTO shaft. Can you easily get to the PTO shift mechanism for inspection?


----------

